# Peja Wants To Return To Indiana



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Indy Star_ - Peja Stojakovic missed more than half of Indiana's first round series due to injury, but hopes to sign a multi-year deal with the team.
> 
> "I liked the organization from the first time I got here," said Stojakovic, who came to the Pacers from Sacramento in a trade for Ron Artest in February. "I was really accepted well. I consider Indiana as my No. 1 option."


Link


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

uke:


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

and the lord said let there be hell.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What the ****? If he wanted to stay, then he should have showed that he wanted to stay.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> uke:



haha...best smiley ever


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

And you want him to leave?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

My theory on Peja is that he is just fishing for a good contract. If he would have shown that his reputation for being a choker in the playoffs was in fact true again in a new setting the Pacers or anyone for matter wouldn't have been interested in re-signing him to a good deal. So Peja milked an injury that maybe (or proabably) he could have played through. It's jsut wierd how he could play two of those games and warm up before every game, but when it came to playing he couldn't pull himself to do it in the playoffs. I am not sure if he played on his injury if it would get worse but I don't think it was that type of injury.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> I am not sure if he played on his injury if it would get worse but I don't think it was that type of injury.


But you don't know that it wasn't that type of injury either. Another hush hush injury.

Who knows.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Of course he's gonna tell the reporters he wants to come back. It's part of negotiations. This really doesn't mean he does want to come back or that he doesn't want to come back. It's just media jibber jabber, as my man Clubber Lang would say.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Him being hurt in the playoffs cost him millions of dollars and all but ensured that we will re-sign him.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm one for taking him back...

He does a lot of good things offensively... spreading the floor... hitting threes... drives for the and 1... which leads to his amazing FT%...

He plays the Reggie role about as well as anyone could for us... not named Richard Hamilton...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> I'm one for taking him back...
> 
> He does a lot of good things offensively... spreading the floor... hitting threes... drives for the and 1... which leads to his amazing FT%...
> 
> He plays the Reggie role about as well as anyone could for us... not named Richard Hamilton...


Reggie Miller showed up for the playoffs and played better defense. Not to mention he was a leader.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Reggie Miller showed up for the playoffs


I knew that was coming when I made that last post...

I am not saying he would be as great as Reggie for us... I am saying he plays the Reggie role well for us... Spacing, 3 point, and FT...

And Jermaine really needs that Reggie role to be filled to free up space for him... JO... more than most bigs in the game... needs as much space as possible around him to move around...

We need that Reggie role filled... IMO - Peja does do it as well as anyone not named Rip could...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> I am not saying he would be as great as Reggie for us... I am saying he plays the Reggie role well for us... Spacing, 3 point, and FT...


Sure, on the court, but need a Reggie off the court, or the no-skill Reggie role. Motivation, clutchness, actually playing in the playoffs.



> And Jermaine really needs that Reggie role to be filled to free up space for him... JO... more than most bigs in the game... needs as much space as possible around him to move around...


We have some good shooters to help him. Too bad we only play well when either JO plays well, or we're hitting all our shots.


----------

